# Does anybody else hear this from friends?



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I catch a lot of comments about spending too much time with my dogs and not enough time going out with friends or doing other things.

One friend told me that I shouldn't let my dogs get in the way of my life -- this was because I refused to go somewhere that was going to be an all day event because Minna was three months old and couldn't hold her bladder for much longer than three hours.  I mean honestly, he may think it's okay to put a dog in a crate with newspaper and leave for eight hours, but I would Never do that to a three month old puppy -- plus I didn't want my dog using the bathroom in the crate (clearly we had different views on how to care for a dog).
And another friend told me that I spend too much time with my dogs and that my life is too absorbed around them.



But, to me at least, my dogs are my family. I would rather alter my plans a little so that I could take a dig with me somewhere, then to leave them at home alone -- that's no life.
I have to take care of them (especially since Minna is 17 weeks old) and I'm the only one taking care of them so it's not like there's much help with wearing Minna out, and socializing her and taking her out, training her, feeding her, etc etc etc.
And! I would rather hang out with my dogs then most people -- and actually someone said that about me one time :laugh:



Anyway, was just wondering if anybody else had experienced this!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I know people who think it's crazy...but that's why all my social friends are now dog people...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup. We live on the beach over the summer and we always got there at 11 am and stayed until 6 or 7 at night. Now with Wolfie, we get there around 12 or 1 pm and stay a couple hours before we go back to the house to let him out and run around for a bit. We go back until 5 and then bring him to the beach with us. People that hang with us say we are letting the dog run our lives. He's only a puppy and I don't see why they can't understand why we don't want to leave him in a crate all day while we enjoy ourselves at the beach. I've had my in laws get mad because we only want to go out for an hour or two and then come home to let the dog out.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes. People - even my sis - tell me that my pup is spoiled. Spoiled? Just because he gets to go places, eats quality food, gets lots of attention & has plenty of toys? Nah - that's how a dog should be!

I guess they don't realize that it's not just that the dogs need us - we need them. I love to spend time with my boy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, connect with dog people - friends. Turn your current friends into dog people. If they cannot take it, well.....

I have a few friends left that are not dog-people, but they are tolerant of me and my critters. I don't have kids. Other people are constantly talking about their kids, they can hear me get excited about my dogs now and again.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

My family is pretty awful about it honestly. My parents stopped coming over because they arn't dog people and large dogs belong outside. Fortunetly I work in the vet community so most of my friends understand and are dog people...It took me along time to let people's comments slide off my back but in the end do what makes you happy


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Dogs make much better friends than humans! Who needs people?


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep, even my daughter said we weren't "normal"!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I am addicted to SchH, and train all the time.....I am fortunate because my family is very generous with their support, especially my wife. Friends, on the other hand, treat me like it is extreme. I am planning on taking two weeks off if/when I get my puppy, and folks around me act as if it is eccentric. So like others who have posted, my dog friends have become the priority for me, as that is what makes me happy. Screw the rest that don't get it!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I just got my puppy this week and I've got people telling me that I'm nuts. They try telling me that I'm not 'disciplining' him right because I didn't rub his nose in his poop/pee when he went potty in the floor when I didn't take him out quick enough. I asked them, "What good would it have done me to get mad at him? All that would do is prove to him that going potty in front of me = him being punished." So I obviously have different views on training than most of my peers because I don't physically discipline him. And I allow him to deprive me of sleep and take him on walks and give him toys and buy him good food and actually train him, rather than expect him to train himself.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

patti said:


> Yep, even my daughter said we weren't "normal"!


 
Love it!! My son's first word was "dog"


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep, my parents, brother, sister, other family members, and friends. They all say I am more into animals than anything else. I feel more at home and connecte with my dogs than people.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I like people and dogs. Just don't like people who don't like dogs.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

What friends? You have friends?

My husband and I moved back to the area where I grew up after we decided we were sick of the city and wanted to live in the country. We only knew my parents who still lived in the area. Shortly after, we got the dogs and we've been completely focussed on them. So, no friends! Haven't really met anyone yet.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I hear that from my partner...oopps!  Because of his accident, we moved down the country and I don't really know anyone here so it doesn't much matter anyway that I spend most of my time with the dog or cats. I prefer the company of animals in general to that of most people.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been told "all you care about are those dogs" my reply is "yes",


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I get told that all the time. Some people think that my dogs "rule our lives" but I much prefer the company of my dogs to most people. I enjoy outdoor activities where I can take my dogs - not because I have to but because I like to include them in things we do.
When I was looking for a puppy I heard from everybody what a "big resposiblity" having a puppy is because I haven't had one for about 6 years but I fail to see the "big responsibility" part yet  I love waking up early to go for our walks, even when it's raining, I don't care... I have a rain suit... The money spent doesn't bother me, I don't buy clothes anyway (money MISspent does bother me though!).
They're not allowed on the furniture, only travel in their crates in the SUV (other 2 cars are off limits) and we've removed the carpets from the house so we're not "_those_ dog people".
We do board them occasionally at the vet so usually if I say "we can't because of the dogs", I'm just using the dogs as an excuse


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My husband gets upset with me and has reminded me that his life does not revolve around the dogs. I'm sorry but mine does. While he was doing his own thing over the last few years, I was home..with my dogs. 
When we took the new pup in 7 months ago, I stressed how important training was. I spent a lot of time researching training and such. That was how I ended up here. 
Anyway I am acutally loosing friends because I can not stand how most of them train the old barbaric way, if they train at all, or don't even walk thier dogs. Most of my conversations are always something dog, now Im learning it's better for me to just keep my mouth shut and just smile.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes.

It was much worse when my puppy was little. I worked full time and I drove home every day for lunch (20 min. each direction) to let him out and play with him. And because of my work schedule, I didn't go out on weeknights or really weekends for the first year of his life...lol. I couldn't leave him all day and then leave him at night. So I had NO life while he was little that didn't involve his socialization...lol. It was important to me and I liked doing it. And all the effort paid off. He's a well-adjusted happy dog that is crate trained, potty trained, knows his commands, good with kids/dogs/cats, and is well-socialized.

But people, particularly family, acted like it was no big deal to leave him in his crate for a long time while I did what I wanted. Little did they know, I wanted to be with my dog. It was no great hardship. 

Now my friends are dog people.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1< don't worry about the comments. your a dog person.

2< dogs don't get in the way of life,
they become part of our lives.

3< being absorbed with the dogs means
you're taking great care of your dogs.

4< spending quality time and just hanging out with 
the dogs is great.

5< there's been many times where the GF and i
hung out with the dog as opposed to going
to a party, out to dinner or whatever. i
don't see a problem with chosing your dog
over people.

i'm glad you spend a lot of time with your dogs.
i'm glad they bring you so much joy.



VChurch said:


> 1< I catch a lot of comments about spending too much time with my dogs and not enough time going out with friends or doing other things.
> 
> 2< One friend told me that I shouldn't let my dogs get in the way of my life --
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't hold it in. express yourself.



kiya said:


> My husband gets upset with me and has reminded me that his life does not revolve around the dogs. I'm sorry but mine does. While he was doing his own thing over the last few years, I was home..with my dogs.
> When we took the new pup in 7 months ago, I stressed how important training was. I spent a lot of time researching training and such. That was how I ended up here.
> Anyway I am acutally loosing friends because I can not stand how most of them train the old barbaric way, if they train at all, or don't even walk thier dogs. Most of my conversations are always something dog, now Im learning it's better for me to just keep my mouth shut and just smile.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so glad that there are other people out there that hear the same stuff I do.

My dogs are more than dogs; they are my family and it's true I do need them just as much as they need me.

When friends ask me to do things I also ask if we can do something that includes a dog -- especially with Minna being a baby (17 weeks tomorrow), I'm really doing my work to socialize her and get her out in the world and also wear her energy out so that she doesn't want to be running around the house when I need to get some things done (school, etc).

I feel like the friends of mine that are not "dog" people don't understand what it takes to have a good dog.
Everyone always compliments me on how well-behaved Sobacca is (generally hear this at the soccer fields) and what a great dog he is.....and I always tell them that the only reason he's so good is because I've put a lot of work into him. I guess people don't realize how much work dogs/puppies are.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> I know people who think it's crazy...but that's why all my social friends are now dog people...


 
Me too, virtually all my friends are either dog or horse people. I have friends at work that go through guys like a revolving door and I just feel pity for them, wasting time on a bunch of losers while sitting on bar stools. I'll take the fun of my dogs and horses anyday.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I rather spend time with the dogs instead of being backstabbed one more time from so called friends. I have lost all desire to meet up with people and have a drink. I sometimes go out but usually on my own to have a drink at my favorite bar and if I run into people I know, great... if I don't well... than I at least know the bartender for many years. 

However, at the moment the only people I'd like to meet and possibly make friends with are dog people because non-dog owners will never understand why you prefer your furry friends over actual humans.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> However, at the moment the only people I'd like to meet and possibly make friends with are dog people because non-dog owners will never understand why you prefer your furry friends over actual humans.


Amen


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Exactly, and I used to hear my friends and family members say don't you want to have a house someday and be married and have kids? I bought my own house 9 years ago, and my "kids" live here with me. I have a 6 stall barn, a 6 run kennel and 6 horses and 6 dogs. LOL 

I look around my house and it's decorated with the ribbons and plaques my horses that I bred and raised have won over the years and they are priceless, my walls show the love and dedication of a lifelong love and comittment to my horses. I took the plunge last year and bought my first high end German Shepherd puppy to show, a new endeavor, so far from 4 shows I have 4 trophies, so I have added a new wall for my dog wall of fame. I love my life and the animals who share it with me and wouldn't trade it for anyone.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Even dolphins chose dogs over the company of other dolphins so why shouldn't we do the same? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5tYeyChFB0&feature=player_embedded#!

Isn't that proof enough that dogs are the most amazing creatures on the planet? Well.. horses are too but right now I am pretty happy with my dogs. They are loyal, love me unconditionally, don't lie, don't cheat, don't do anything that hurts my feelings and even though most people believe dogs don't talk back... they actually do talk back, just in their own kind of way. However, I prefer dogs very much over humans. I love my pack, love my shadows (velcro dogs) and love that they have so much to give.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My hubby claims I'd be happiest in life if I were to become a hermit. I'm just too busy to have much of a social life. I'm always at work or mowing, cleaning stalls, weed eating, feeding, cleaning up poop, working dogs, working horses, laundry, housework, what? the grass is growing again? mowing....

Both sides of my family (in Texas) know that if you want to have a holiday together, then you have to come to my house. If not, I'll be gone by 4. My friends know that if you want to meet for dinner, it'll have to be after 7. If you drop by to visit, you'll have to talk to me while I feed/clean/muck stalls. My parents know that if I come up to see them (Kentucky 12 hour trip) , I'm going to bring at least one dog. And if I get a phone call and an animal is sick - I'm gone. 

My hubby is country - old school country family and when we go to family reunions, you'll always find me with the men. They talk about farming, cattle, horses etc. The women talk about canning, cooking, quilting. Not my bag. Anyways, the men are always drinking. 

Never call me at the last minute if you want to go do something...I'm already doing something! 

My Christmas presents always consist of something horsey or doggy. I have some of the weirdest nastiest gifts...but they have a dog or horse on them. 

Even work relationships - everyone thinks I am the animal whisperer. "Hey, there is a sick bird over in the parking lot, want me to bring it to you?" I don't have birds, never have - don't have a problem with them but what makes them think I can fix everything with fur, feathers or hair?

Ah, it's my life and I'm blessed that I can live it in a way that makes me happy.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL, you sound like me! I spend my time cleaning and feeding horses, it enables me to spend so much time with my dogs, nothing better than an end of day trail ride with your favorite horse and dogs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> LOL, you sound like me! I spend my time cleaning and feeding horses, it enables me to spend so much time with my dogs, nothing better than an end of day trail ride with your favorite horse and dogs!


Well, it could be better. If you had stable help that took your horse from you while they handed you a cold drink and told you that while you were riding they did all the laundry and cleaned the house and after they un-tacked, brushed and watered everyone....they'd go home (some where else!) .....we can always dream.....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

people suck and backstab. Animals love without conditions and generall only bite accidently when playing and they feel HORRIBLE about it! Honestly, i enjoy hanging out with my friends but all my friends live in other states and its difficult to make friends with people around here (we're military) because they're either untrustworthy, getting ready to move, or have that attitude of "i already have enough friends, i dont need you". My dogs are always here for me. I can count on them to listen without judgement and i can count on them to, at the very least, let me know when someone is outside who shouldn't be. My animals are a part of my family and though it drives my husband crazy sometimes, he understands. He works all day and i'm home all day with the kids and the animals. I want to be able to keep them safely so they spend a good amount of time socializing and training and getting individual me time. If i cant take them somewhere that's a day trip, i generally am not real interested in going. Especially since we currently have a 4 month old pup.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There are also dog owners who don't understand why I am the way I am about dogs. I got one friend who is a irresponsible dog owner, another one says I care way to much about dogs(she gave her dog a big chocolate cupcake in front of me and gave her dog beer!) and they recently aquired some little mutt that looks like an ewok.

There are non-dog peopleand dog people who just don't understand me.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

haha. great responses.
At least now I don't feel so bad. I definitely have NO social life -- my leaving the house involves me out running errands, working out, or at graduate school and hopefully soon this will include a job. But otherwise I'm at home with the dogs, I switch between which dog is allowed out at a particular time of the day. So when I'm home I'm either walking a puppy, playing fetch with the puppy, training a puppy, running my dog, training my dog -- or working on schoolwork.
It's amazing to wonder how I would even think I have time for anything else!!


And yes I completely agree that people are backstabbing, liars, cheaters, etc. Dogs are not. I enjoy the company of my dogs. I need to meet a guy that likes dogs as much as I do.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My friend recently lectured me on how I care way too much about dogs and shouldn't do that.I basically ignored her.lol. I nodded as if I was listening.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My friend recently lectured me on how I care way too much about dogs and shouldn't do that.I basically ignored her.lol. I nodded as if I was listening.



Don't worry I've received the same lecture from friends. If only they know what it meant to own a dog....I've also broken up with guys because of not seeing eye-to-eye on how I believe a dog should be treated....  although HAHA


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

VChurch said:


> Don't worry I've received the same lecture from friends. If only they know what it meant to own a dog....I've also broken up with guys because of not seeing eye-to-eye on how I believe a dog should be treated....  although HAHA


 

dont even get me started on THAT rant. My husband refuses to listen to me despite i do all the training and handling of the dogs while he does nothing except pet them occassionally and MAYBE let them outside to potty. i know more about the breed, training, and just animals in general, not even limited to dogs and he's just a jacka$$ about a lot. I'm trying to raise Shasta right to be a confident girl who will be socialized and protective when necessary and he complete butchers whatever i do because he convienantly "doesnt remember" what they know in terms of commands or how to dicipline!!! Men. ARG!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

VChurch said:


> Don't worry I've received the same lecture from friends. If only they know what it meant to own a dog....I've also broken up with guys because of not seeing eye-to-eye on how I believe a dog should be treated....  although HAHA


My friend's new dog is a stray, a mutt, has minor aggression issues, nd can't be trusted out front without a leash. My other friend just doesn't care.Both have given me the "It costs too much" excuse. I don't mind people not spaying/neutering their dogs as long as they are responsible about it and can handle it, because there can be idiot dog owners of altered and unaltered pets. I atleast have friends who are good dog owners and are responsible.

Its to the point where I don't even bother to talk about dogs with them. They both want to volunteer at the shelter I volunteer at, hopefully they will realize what I said was true and not just crazy animal lover talk.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> dont even get me started on THAT rant. My husband refuses to listen to me despite i do all the training and handling of the dogs while he does nothing except pet them occassionally and MAYBE let them outside to potty. i know more about the breed, training, and just animals in general, not even limited to dogs and he's just a jacka$$ about a lot. I'm trying to raise Shasta right to be a confident girl who will be socialized and protective when necessary and he complete butchers whatever i do because he convienantly "doesnt remember" what they know in terms of commands or how to dicipline!!! Men. ARG!!!


One of the qualifications my BF, or future hubby is must: Be an animal love, and know dogs!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> One of the qualifications my BF, or future hubby is must: Be an animal love, and know dogs!


 
it was fine when we started dating because the last dog i'd had i was 5. my parents are pretty lousy when it comes to dogs. Hubby had a dog who was spoiled rotten and allowed to do whatever he wanted because he was old and his mom never really cared. He grew up not having to do any training or anything but i cant stand untrained dogs. We got Riley and i did all the training for him and when we got Zena it was the same. My husband has a not so good memory and he likes to use it to his advantage. He could care less about whether the dogs have manners and are trainined as long as he doesnt have to do any of the training. All the animals are mine. He only cares about his bond with Riley which i find funny because Riley spends 90% of his time following me around. my hubby just isnt real great when it comes to animals. he expects them to listen perfectly to him but he gives confusing commands.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> One of the qualifications my BF, or future hubby is must: Be an animal love, and know dogs!


HAHA.
I've actually convinced myself that I need to find someone that has a dog -- but not just has a dog, the dog must also be well-trained and not a spoiled rotten annoying dog.



And actually to respond on someone else's post -- I currently live at my parent's home (while finishing Grad School) and I'm not kidding how many times in the past week alone that I've said I need to move because of comments being made and what not. I'm stressed out enough and I know how much easier it would be if I were living alone since I'm the only one taking care of the dogs anyway. I cannot wait to move.


----------

